# Mi equipo se acopla ¿Porque puede ser?



## jabote69 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola buenos días,

Tengo un gran problema, tengo un equipo compuesto por altavoces, etapas de potencia, etc… en total 5.000 W RMS y el problema es que cuando realizo fiestas al aire libre me ocurre que si utilizo vinilos se escucha un acople y tengo que bajar los agudos y medios pero con los reproductores de cd no me ocurre. ¿Qué puede ser y como lo puedo evitar?


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 4, 2009)

coloca el reproductor de vinilos sobre espuma o algun material tipo esponja, hazle su propio gabinete acustico eso mejorara su desempeño.


----------



## jabote69 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pero a que se debe ese acople en agudos? Y eso de ponerle una base tipo esponja de que grosor? Que dureza? Y con eso ya evitaría el acople?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 5, 2009)

envia mas detalles del mexclador y de la tornamesa, una foto de como estan instalados los equipos, como conectas el reproductor de vinilos al amplificador por entrada auxiliar, por la entrada de algun micro de Hi o de low Z, como lo haces.....? tal ves el problema esta en la conexion....!


----------



## jabote69 (Jul 5, 2009)

“envia mas detalles del mexclador y de la tornamesa”

- El mezclador cada vez utilizo uno distinto y es la típica mesa de DJ y suelo conectarlo a la salida en RCA.

“una foto de como estan instalados los equipos”

- El pincha cds y el vinilo conectados a a la entrada de la mesa, la salida de la mesa al crossover y del crossover a las etapas y de las etapas a los altavoces en total 5000 w aprox.

“como conectas el reproductor de vinilos al amplificador por entrada auxiliar”

- El reproductor de vinilos lo conecto a una entrada de la mesa fone.

por la entrada de algún micro de Hi o de low Z, como lo haces.....? tal ves el problema esta en la conexion....!

- No suelo conectar micros nunca, solo en casos especiales.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2009)

En las bandejas para vinilos, el acople normalmente se produce por una incorrecta separación entre los generadores de sonido (parlantes y cajas) y la base donde está montada la bandeja giradiscos (así se llamaban en Argentina...pero hace mucho que no veo una que funcione).

Por eso, la recomendación que te dieron arriba de aislar la bandeja con espuma de goma es muy correcta, aún cuando ese tipo de aislante se aplicaba mas a los graves y medios que a los agudos, aunque dudo mucho que el acople sea de los agudos...pinta mas como una solución transitoria al efecto Larsen...
La cantidad y dureza de la espuma de goma es relativa, pero sería bueno comenzar con 15 cm de espuma de goma lo suficientemente dura como para que al colocar la bandeja encima, esta reduzca su alto en un 50% como mucho.

Una foto del montaje de TODO tu sistema cuando se produjo el problema es clave para hacer algun diagnóstico acertado o seguir a las adivinanzas. Te pido que la proxima vez que uses la bandeja, te lleves la camara fotográfica, para tomar fotos de todo el montaje de tu sistema de audio, si se produce el problema, y luegos las publiques acá para que veamos que puede ser...

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Jul 6, 2009)

eso queremos fotos.... y marcas y modelos


----------



## jabote69 (Jul 12, 2009)

Buenas, haber si con esta foto pude servir para algo, ¿puede ser que el equipo este demasiado cerca de la torre de altavoces? ¿Puede ser un problema de tierras ya que lo suelo conectar a un generador?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 12, 2009)

pues alli esta el problema tienes que alejar mucho mas los parlantes del rack y de los platos, o bajale el volumen sino fabricaras sordos en serie. para 5000 watts RMS como aseguras ( esa potencia es para un estadio y no se porque tienes tan cerca los equipos de los parlantes) deberian estar a 50 metros o mas de los parlantes, de lo contrario te recomiendo que fabriques una cabina acustica para tus equipos.

Salu2
Mac


----------



## jabote69 (Jul 14, 2009)

La verdad que alejar los equipos no puedo, tengo que optar por cabina acústica… ¿Cómo puedo hacerla?

Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2009)

ahora que si se trata de vinilos veo que o no sabes o te has olvidado...

los discos eran grabados de una forma muy especial...te comento.

se grababan resaltando mucho los medios y agudos y atenuando muchisimo los graves para que no haya saltos grandes de la pua y esta durara mas tiempo.

ademas los surcos de graves son muy grandes y la pua odia atascarse y saltar de pista.

por ende siempre que reproduces un vinilo debes atenuar agudos y acentuar graves...es algo logico que debas hacer todo lo contrario a cuando se grabaron.

saludos.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 14, 2009)

otra cosa que puedes hacer es digitalizar todos los vinilos y usar un reproductor de CD o MP3 con USB o meter todo en un disco duro a una PC o laptop, Yo uso Mac Book Pro e ITunes para reproducir musica. alli te ahorras la cabina acustica.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 25, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ahora que si se trata de vinilos veo que o no sabes o te has olvidado...
> 
> los discos eran grabados de una forma muy especial...te comento.
> 
> ...




eso se llama  red de ecualizacion RIAA


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28053.html


y ya biene incorporado en la entrada de PHONO de mix


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Mar 29, 2010)

lo del vinilo es algo fantastico mira ,me di cuenta ya hace 18 años que el problema de acople era unprobema que tenia que resolver pues tenia en ese tiempo un par de sincron p 85 con unas capsulas shure m44c el ampli de 125+125 audison y cajas altek 816 .el problema era el mismo acople que no me dejaba subir el volumen no mas de la mitad claro esta que pasaba en mi  pieza  de 3 x 3.50 claro que despues de renegar ,la solucion se dio sola un dia tube que prestar la mesa donde estaban los equipos ,y tenia que escuchar unos discos habia comprado .comense armando y conectando todo sobre mi cama y comprobe que al subir el maximo de volumen ,no acoplaba no era suficiente creerlo y coloque las cajas a 50 cm de la bandeja para comprobar y me sorprendio que el poliuretano expandido  o espuma de goma vulgarmente dicho ,era capaz de absorver o amortiguar la onda sonora.mas tarde me dedique a consequir un retazo de ese material y madera arglomerada para construir un un gabinete asi colocar las dos bandejas y la mixer en el centro ese fue mi primer mueble casero que duro muchos años sin tener problemas de acople


----------

